# Frequently asked questions/official STOWA thread



## Jörg Schauer

Hello,

we have decided to write here our frequently asked questions.
We hope this helps all our customers.

Here you can find the frequently asked questions on our STOWA watches. The watches are produced in Engelsbrand, Germany. Since 1927.
.
1-Are STOWA watches available in my town or my country?
No, we at STOWA have decided to sell our watches directly through an online shop. This enables us to keep distribution costs down to a minimum.
The only exception here are a few Manufactum department stores in Germany which have individual watches in their range. "Exima" and a few other watch models are available in Munich, Berlin, Düsseldorf, Hamburg, Stuttgart and Waltrop. Also we have the Tic Tac watchstores in Japan who have some special STOWA models.
.
2-Can I take a look at how STOWA watches are produced in Engelsbrand/Germany and also buy a watch there?
Yes, you are most welcome to arrange an appointment to visit us in Engelsbrand to take a look at the STOWA collection and buy a watch on the spot. In this case please send a e-mail to [email protected] and we will confirm your visit date.
.
3-Who is responsible for servicing my STOWA watch?
Our master watch makers will naturally assume any services you may require to your watch.
In this case simply send your watch to us at the address printed on the certificate of guarantee. Please put a stamp on the parcel, i.e. we will naturally reimburse you with postage charges in the case of a guarantee service. For logistical reasons it will not always be possible to accept parcels which have not been stamped.
Of course it is possible for you to look for a local watchmaker and if he need some repairparts we will send them to him. The movements we use are in general basic movements which are well known from all good watchmakers worldwide.
.
4-What happens if I don't like the watch?
Our STOWA online shop is naturally subject to statutory law on custom-made delivery, i.e. you are entitled to return watches which have not been worn for a period of up to 14 days. We will immediately reimburse you once we have inspected the watch. However, this rarely occurs since customers are generally extremely satisfied with the quality they receive.
.
5-How often must my mechanical STOWA watch be serviced?
The watch works should be cleaned every 4-5 years if necessary. The sealing is normally replaced and all of the bearings in the watch works are re-oiled when this service is carried out. 
.
6-How can I contact STOWA?
To get more information on our watches please send a e-mail to [email protected]. We always try to reply immediately.
.
7-Why are STOWA watches only available online?
This enables us to maintain the best price-performance ratio.
There are no extra wholesaling and retailing charges.
.
8-How quickly will my STOWA watch be delivered?
We generally have all of our watches on stock and will hence deliver immediately.
If you place a paypal prepaid order you may, under certain circumstances, receive your watch the next 2 - 4 days.
.
9-Can i pay without German VAT?
Our special service offers you that we send the watch including german tax.
This means that Fedex deliver the watch in the fastest way and you have nothing to do with tax and custom.(it is the easiest and most comfortable way for you). The price you have paid(the onlineshop price) is the complete and maximum price.
If you want to pay your countries tax and to handle all the custompapers by yourself we can send the watch without german tax. In this case we reduce the price of the watch and you pay the net price. (the net price is the onlineshopprice less 13.5%). If you wish to make all paperworks and custommatters by yourself please be in contact with us under: [email protected]. we will forward ASAP the perfect price you have to pay for your ordered watch.
.
10-Do you ship crocostraps outside of Europe?
Basicly we don´t ship crocostraps outside of Europe because it is expensive and we have long delivery time. It is very expensive in the reason of the Cites paper we have to do for each strap. In special cases and if you want to have a crocostrap and you live outside of Europe we have to charge Euro 39.- extra for each shipping (but it will be possible that one or more crocostraps inside this shippng- we only charge one time Euro 39.- for paperwork). The delivery time for such straps are 3-4 weeks because we have to get permission from the german government for each single crocostrap - this needs a lot of time. So - if you decide to order crocostraps please think about to order maybe not only one piece (so you can cut the 39.- Euro through the quantitie of straps)
.
11-How can i pay my STOWA watch?
We can receive payments from you through paypal (www.paypal.com, it is easy and fast) or by moneytransfer through your homebanc (it needs a few days more). Here you can find our banctransfer details
Bancdetails
.
12-How much are the transportcosts
Soon we will add here a list with all the different transportcosts for different countries.
But please be advised that you find the specific transportcosts during the orderprocess - before you make the final orderconfirmation.
So it is easy to see the special shippingcosts.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Frequently asked questions / Part II / About regulating*

Here's an answer from Jörg given to a fellow member regarding COSC movements and regulating:



> One basic thing I have to say for all chronometer movements.
> 
> If it runs constantly plus 12 seconds you can see the quality of the watch is superb. (Why ? I will explain here later)
> 
> Of course this 12 seconds are too much.
> 
> Please send it and we regulate it more to plus 3-6 seconds a day.
> 
> What I want to say is that the constant running - it doesn´t matter if it runs too fast or too slow is a quality point for those movements.
> 
> Standard movements also can run very good as we see here in this thread.
> 
> But maybe the difference between some positions are higher.
> 
> If a watch runs constant in all positions it is only a matter of regulation.
> 
> We try to regulate always plus 2 - 6 seconds a day - more or less- one or another second is realy difficult - it is a matter of so many small details - temperature- way of wearing - if you do sports with it or not - etc.
> 
> But please be advised that if you send the watch back we will regulate it to be more accurate.
> 
> Don´t forget about the fact that a movement if it gets older and older will loose a few seconds per day .-) .
> 
> Because of the oil becomes more high-viscosity !
> 
> For that reason we have to try to find a good "balance" between a little plus regulating and this fact that it will loose in the coming years.
> 
> Burt we try our best !
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg
> 
> Some people ask us why we do not regulate more accurate - maybe plus minus "0" to plus 2-3 seconds.
> 
> The reason is the high-viscosity of older oil.
> We try to regulate that the watch runs plus in the beginning- loose in the coming time and one day it works perfect .
> After this time it will loose a little bit and on the end the mechanical movement has to be serviced and cleaned.
> 
> Thats the way every watch makes .-)


----------

